# semi feral cat needs home (barn cat?)



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi! ok, I posted about my semi-feral cat, Jack, a while ago. He has now been neutered and has had his rabies shot. I have been trying to tame him, but it is not going to happen. He really needs a place to live. If anyone is looking for a barn cat or similar type outdoor cat, PLEASE let me know. I need him to go someplace where someone will make sure that he is well fed and healthy. I live in Hammond, LA. Let me know if you are interested or know of someone who might be.

Thanks!
Allison


----------

